# OMG! The 695 is the baddest mofo on the block!



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*I just got my 695 SR and I have to say that its the best bike I have ever ridden. I have had many different bikes and some of them were the best made in their time but this one's gottem' all beat. I would say that it is a 10 across the board - handling, climbing, excelleration, smooth, & beautiful. Pictures to come . . .*


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Damn, I'm jealous...*

Ordered mine over 1 month ago and ETA is still mid-Jan. Where are you located?

Joe


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

How much and what setup are you guys getting?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Still waiting for mine after 3 months, where are you located and any pics!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread is a fail, until pictures are posted.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am in St. Louis and my issue was a warranty for a 595 so I took what they had in my size. Its a white SR in Medium w/ Campy Super Record 11. I also called them numerous times which was probably key; and the LOOK guys went way above and beyond. That being said, I know that I am w/o a doubt very lucky to have it and I am one of the few non-pros to have one. I was told that there may be about 20 out there - at least in the US. I will try to send a pic in the next few days. Its really super bad!:thumbsup:


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*I was jealous but...*

... mine arrived today - way earlier than expected. Got a call from the shop just before noon and had it home by 2. Still waiting for the new chainrings so until then I won't finish the build. I'll post a pic of what I have so far. 

Joe


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Sorry for the poor image...*

... but it's not to bada$$ yet anyway. Awaiting some chain rings and then I can finish the build.

Joe


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

So jealous I ordered mine in the same color combo.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Yup - going totally stealth. Black tape, black seat, black Look chain rings. Too bad there's snow on the ground till March.

Joe


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Does this come with the Look crank? Is sizing similar to other Looks?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

framesti said:


> Does this come with the Look crank? Is sizing similar to other Looks?


Yup - it's the new ZED 2 crank. Compatible w standard and compact rings, any pedal and has an adjustable crank arm length (170, 172.5, 175). The sizing identical to my Look KG481sl - both are 51 and geometry is very similar.

Joe


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a combo b/n a madone and a 566, no?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

varian72 said:


> Looks like a combo b/n a madone and a 566, no?


Not in person.


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

vetboy said:


> Yup - it's the new ZED 2 crank. Compatible w standard and compact rinds, any pedal and has an adjustable crank arm length (170, 182.5, 175). The sizing identical to my Look KG481sl - both are 51 and geometry is very similar.
> 
> Joe



I thought "rinds" were some kind of pork, and I didn't know my 695 was coming with a 182.5 crank length option. ......................................just keeping you honest. :biggrin5:



:thumbsup:


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

D.K. said:


> I thought "rinds" were some kind of pork, and I didn't know my 695 was coming with a 182.5 crank length option. ......................................just keeping you honest. :biggrin5:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


OK?!?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

it certianly doesn't ride like a madone or a 566 
It is streets ahead of the trek in ride quality thats for sure add the blade pedals and you are on a winner thats for sure 

just wish i had 8 k to flash around and get a frame. but after my gettign my 585 this year i think i would be pushing my luck lol 

Twiggy


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Okay, so someone called me out for not having any pics when I first expressed my love of my new 695. Sorry the one pic is whacked! Anyway here you go . . .


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

So jealous!!! When will I get my 695SR!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

beyond epic


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw my first 695 today in Tulsa. WOW! :yikes: This is a serious machine, very cool. The LBS had Keo Blades and Mavic Cosmic Carbones mounted. Said it weighed just over 15.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Super Nice Congrats!

Stood your pic up


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

So would you say that the beloved carbon lugs on the 595, et al, will not be missed with this new incarnation of Look super bikes? 

Wish I could convince the wife that I "need" a 695!!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Gee3 said:


> So would you say that the beloved carbon lugs on the 595, et al, will not be missed with this new incarnation of Look super bikes?
> 
> Wish I could convince the wife that I "need" a 695!!


For me?...no I need my lugs :thumbsup: 

But the 695 is very nice in its own way & in the way of other lug-less designs.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Damn, that sure is a nice bike!


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks for flippin' that pic over. As for the lugs, I too had a 585 & 595 and while they were super smooth I would have to say that the 695 is just as smooth and, in my opinion, it is more responsive too. BTW, don't forget this is a 695 SR which means it's stiffer and supposedly heavier - mine weighs in at 15.5 lbs and that is w/ the PowerTap! Now if the darn snow would melt!*


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome. Best bike i ever road was a 595. Hard to believe that there are actually bikes that are better. 
Aesthetically, I prefer the edgier look of the lugs of a 595, but for lug less, thats a winner. outstanding.
only aesthetic flaw, the way the seat sits atop the post, and perhaps ergo bars.
bravo.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

*695 SR vs non SR*

For all those lucky ones who already have received their look 695, I was wondering if you could give me your opinion about the sr vs regular frame. 
I'm just a serious enthusiast who's not pushing out huge watts or involved with serious racing and my inclination would be to get the non-sr frame, but my LBS, whom I would like to get the bike from, can only get the SR version right now in my size and color and has no ETA on the regular frame. He seems to think that the SR would be fine. To quote him,

"As far as the SR frame personally I have not found these to be too stiff. If anything the Looks are more compliant and comfortable to comparable high end brands. I have owned both a Look 595 and 595 Ultra (like SR) and I couldn't tell the difference in the ride quality. Maybe the Ultra was a little stiffer sprinting flat out, but really hard to say. And for sure the bike was not uncomfortable in any way. Again I think the integrated seat mast and elastomers help with ride quality.

Any opinions would be appreciate.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

vetboy said:


> ... but it's not to bada$$ yet anyway. Awaiting some chain rings and then I can finish the build.
> 
> Joe



Vetboy (Joe), 

Where did you get your 695SR? Is it the GLOSSY Black Light? It appears to be glossy from your photo. 
I just spoke with Look-USA and they told me the SR Black Light is MATTE finish only. The regular 695 Black Light is glossy. 

I'm just curious if your bike is glossy and if you purchased it through a Look-USA dealer or did you get it from an out-of-country dealer?

Thanks!!


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Keller said:


> Vetboy (Joe),
> 
> Where did you get your 695SR? Is it the GLOSSY Black Light? It appears to be glossy from your photo.
> I just spoke with Look-USA and they told me the SR Black Light is MATTE finish only. The regular 695 Black Light is glossy.
> ...



Hey Chris

I'm in Canada. I wanted black SR and this was my only option. Not sure what it is officially (my invoice from the shop only referred to it as black), but I would call it glossy. I'll get some better photos. I don't see how it could be called matte, so not sure about SR and matte finish only - perhaps it's different in Canada.

Joe


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's some better photos. Tried to get some that would show the finish.


----------



## subitus (Jan 10, 2011)

*sizing*



vetboy said:


> ... but it's not to bada$$ yet anyway. Awaiting some chain rings and then I can finish the build.
> 
> Joe


Hi vetboy
What size and saddle hight do you have?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks much better in these pictures vetboy, way to go.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

subitus said:


> Hi vetboy
> What size and saddle hight do you have?


It's a small. Center of BB to top of seat is 27.5".

Joe


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Still waiting for mine to arrive!!!


----------



## subitus (Jan 10, 2011)

vetboy said:


> It's a small. Center of BB to top of seat is 27.5".
> 
> Joe


Ok,Thanks Joe.
I have a little dilemma.I am now riding a Look 585 size M,wich i find good in size maybe a touch big.I have pre-ordered a 695 size S,But i am not so sure about the size.I dont want to cut the seatmast too close to toptube,and i don´t want too much drop(saddle-bar) around 7 cm.I have no chanse to see one in flesh,and one says M and the other says S.I can see on pictures 695 has more sloop. Here is my numbers(i only know cm).
175 cm high
83 cm inseam (saddle at 72,5)
Headtube on 585 (Total now from bottom to stem is 17 cm)
Thanks for answer from someone who have one live.
Rog


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

very nice vetboy!

Congrats


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Damn Vetboy!!! That is one sweet machine!! Well, Look-USA is only getting matte black SRs....I wanted gloss black and only the SL comes in the gloss black finish (Black Light). I have a thing against matte finishes on bikes...nothing wrong with it but it's not for me. I think bikes should be shiny so, I have an Glossy Black Light SL on the way to me now! Hope to have it built up in a couple of weeks!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## JockoApex (Jan 17, 2012)

mntvon2 said:


> Okay, so someone called me out for not having any pics when I first expressed my love of my new 695. Sorry the one pic is whacked! Anyway here you go . . .


What (whose) chainrings are you using with your campy groupo?


----------

